# Practical method



## marlon (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone know this system of taiji?  Any opinions, facts, and thoughts on it?

Thank you
Marlon


----------



## clfsean (Nov 16, 2013)

marlon said:


> Does anyone know this system of taiji?  Any opinions, facts, and thoughts on it?
> 
> Thank you
> Marlon



From Joseph Chen Zhonghua? It's not bad. I trained it about a year. There are things I'm good with about it, things I'm not. But you can do much much worse. You can also do better. In the in end, it's about what fits you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey marlon, long time no see.

Chen Zhonghua was a student of Hong Junsheng who was a student of Chen Fake 

Also

Chen Zhonghua was a student of Feng Zhiqiang who was a student of Chen Fake

But it is my understanding that the practical method is more in line with Hong Junsheng than Feng Zhiqiang.

Supposed to be good, never trained it (The Chen I did comes form Chen Zhenglie), I do know there are those that swear by it but I would trust with clfsean has said on this


----------



## blindsage (Nov 17, 2013)

clfsean said:


> From Joseph Chen Zhonghua? It's not bad. I trained it about a year. There are things I'm good with about it, things I'm not. But you can do much much worse. You can also do better. In the in end, it's about what fits you.



Interesting.  You're the first person I've known that actually studied it.  Everything I've seen from Chen Zhonghua seems really solid, especially his push hands.  I'd be interested in hearing a little more detail about you're take on the good vs. the not as good in his method.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 18, 2013)

blindsage said:


> Interesting.  You're the first person I've known that actually studied it.  Everything I've seen from Chen Zhonghua seems really solid, especially his push hands.  I'd be interested in hearing a little more detail about you're take on the good vs. the not as good in his method.



Good vs not good? It's a "me thing" about how I perceive teaching & training. Most of that was truly outside control of the guy I studied with, but it was what it was, so I'll just leave it with a "me thing".


----------

